# Protein and gas problems!



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey everyone...I'm a 21 year old guy trying to gain muscle mass.  I weigh a meager 165 and would like to gain 15-20lbs, nothing rediculous.  I just started training, and although it's going a little slow, I know if I stick with it, I'll see results.  I know protein is SUPER important when trying to gain muscle mass, and I make shakes all the time, plus eat tuna and chicken as well.  However, when I make my shakes or eat bars (American whey protein for shakes and usually muscle-tech or pure protein for bars) I get serious gas problems.  I usually feel bloated and not hungry, or I am hungry but because I pass gas so much, I someitmes shy away from making another shake.  I've tried "beano" and a couple of other supplements.  I just bought a mult-enzyme formula as well, but nothing is working.  I do sometimes add peanut butter and bananas to my shakes, but even when I remove those, I still get bad (and smelly, sorry) gas.  What can I do?!?!?!  I can't stop making these shakes!  HELP.  I'm so puny!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 18, 2002)

The same things happens to me sometimes.  So I usually just dutch-oven the wife.  

It might be the powder you are using.  Some powders give me gas, others settle quite nicely.  Trial-and-error, my friend.  The Myoplex Low Carb bars give me gas that makes the paint peel off the walls!!

Welcome to IronMagazine!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

How brave of you to admit that Baboon! 
My BF has the SAME prob. Its's GROSS!

Imagine what Arnold must have let out!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> How brave of you to admit that Baboon!



My statements are made with pride.   

But I don't like the nasty look the wife gives me.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 18, 2002)

I read somewhere that the protein bars are what makes that shit happen (Pardon the Pun), and of course it could be the powder you are using.  Make sure it is high grade, and like baboon said, trial and error my friend...


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2002)

first try switching the types of protein(s) then try varying the amounts...


----------



## Freeman (Jul 18, 2002)

*poop = gross*

I guess I could try switching, but I just bought a 10lbs bucket of this American Whey (it's the best tasting I've ever tried).  I could also cut out the bars, b/c I just read that they have sugar alcohols which can cause bloating and discomfort and farting hehe.  And I guess I could just down the Gas-X after a shake as well.  Any brands you guys suggest to try taht don't make your ass explode?


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 18, 2002)

ive had the same problem, Ive noticed when you increase protein intake gas goes up. The best way is to ease your way up. Its good to see some one else has american whey too. I love the stuff choc is the best the other flavors are iffy though


----------



## EarWax (Jul 18, 2002)

I used to have that problem too until I started drinking more water.  I eat a lot of egg whites so you can imagine my preference to reduce gas.  More water worked for me anyway.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2002)

The whey probably has lactose, if you're lactose intolerant at all. The sugar alcohols in the protein bars will also do it if you've eaten too much in a day. Increasing your protein too  quickly or not drinking enough water will also add to your problems.


----------



## Slon (Jul 18, 2002)

Just eat some ginger in capsules during your meals. Ginger is good for you. Drastically reduces the gas


----------



## danilee (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi, I just wanted to add my exp to this thread...I have almost NO GAS, while eating boatloads of protien and higher fat...It is when I eat oats, sweet pots, and brown rice at meals throughout the day that my gut gets really gasy...I mean so much so NOTHING WORKS at all(beano, gas x after everymeal ects) also tried more digestable carbs like cream of rice, cream of wheat, rice cakes ect..NO CHANGE...Very uncomfortable...Veggies and pro and fat and I mean CUPS AND CUPS of broccoli very slighltly bloat me...I must be a strange breed...

danilee


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 18, 2002)

You could try EAS Simply Protein.  It doesn't taste bad and it's the best one that I've tried for the "non-gasses" problem!


----------



## seyone (Jul 18, 2002)

If you are adding milk to  your shakes you might want to try cutting that out.I am wondering, how much protein do you consume at one time and how much of your daily protein intake comes from shakes and bars?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 19, 2002)

I use two scoops in a shake.  And I only eat like one bar a day.  The milk I use in the shake is lactose-free milk and so is the protein.  Other than that, I eat a lot of tuna and chicken.


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2002)

I find I fart like a madman for about three days after 1 bar....the powders don`t increase the usual output much though


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 19, 2002)

It could be that the bacteria in your gut isn't used to getting all that protien and hasn't began to produce enough of the enzymes needed to digest it all and you end up getting gassy.  Same thing happens to people who eat alot of beans one day and get gas.  Their body isn't used to digesting beans.  The more often you eat protien the body will get used to producing the enzymes needed to digest it.  You can always try some acidophillus and see if that helps.


----------



## zibbler (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: poop = gross*



> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I guess I could try switching, but I just bought a 10lbs bucket of this American Whey (it's the best tasting I've ever tried).  I could also cut out the bars, b/c I just read that they have sugar alcohols which can cause bloating and discomfort and farting hehe.  And I guess I could just down the Gas-X after a shake as well.  Any brands you guys suggest to try taht don't make your ass explode?



It's quite paossible you're lactose intolerant. Also soy affects a lot of people that way. I can't tolerate soy at all, and ditto for any kind of milk protein - including whey. The only protein shake I can totally digest with no gas problems at all is Optimum Nutrition 100% Egg Protein. The chocolate flavor is really good. Might want to give it a try and see how you do... unless of course you're allergic to eggs.


----------



## NickB (Jul 23, 2002)

I get gas, just burping though... i think its the way i make my shakes. powder + milk + banana + ice in a blender ... gets a lot of air in there.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 24, 2002)

My .02 is I've noticed I have terrible gas and stink the whole house up when I use a protien shake that has multiple types of protien in it. If I use a protein shake with just 1 protein (whey protein isolate) then I have no gas. For me, I think the purer the protein the less gas I have.


----------

